# Some of my collection



## dollarbill (Aug 17, 2012)

I was recently ask to post some of my ink collection. So here gos.First a few L.H.Thomas inks


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Heres a run of Butler ink out of Cin,Oh.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

A few Carters


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

A few more Carters


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

some unmarked umbrellas


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Unmarked pontils


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

3 Ohio inks Egan,John Holland,and Dr.Sheets


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Some color


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Little more color


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Umarked cones


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Afew diffrent unmarked


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

squares


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

A couple W.E. Bonney


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Thaddeus Davids


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Underwoods


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

F.Kidder


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Harrison,Bristol,E.A.Sharp and Yamato


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Stanfords


----------



## epackage (Aug 18, 2012)

That's alot of INKY goodness Bill...[]


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Theres another tote some were around here I can't seem to find .So theres more.But heres some of my Glues and cements.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Hair dyes


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Last one for now .Thanks for looking.Shoe polishes.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Say how valluable are the Butler inks? They seem pretty good. My co-worker is named "J" Butler and it might be neat to acquire one - but since he has only a casual interest, it would have to be damaged, or common (so that it was affordable).


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for showing your collection Bill , I did not realize you had that many inks . Enjoyed looking at them .


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I just had an accident![]. I am so jealous!!! You are my idol Mr. Bill, Thank you for sharing such a beautiful collection.  Someday I hope to have one like you!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

First thanks for the replys guys.Truth is there a lot more some were in another tote. Theres British ink and stoneware and a few masters some were in my mess.Heres a few of the English inks.
  Thanks agian all.
   Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Bob the Butlers bring anywere from 30.00 or so up to thousands depending on the ink and color.Heres a few more other inks .Dessauer's


----------



## Conch times (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on that's not right!! I'm actually drooling right now!!  Please find that other tote and when you find it get that treasure out and throw away the totes!  I would bite off one of my own fingers to be able to display such a collection.


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome bottles love the igloo looking inks (sorry don't know what else to call them) I have one that I bought at a bottle show for like 2 or 3 bucks think I Got a good deal?


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*I found the other tote*

Hey all first thanks for looking.Well heres what was in the other tote I cound'nt find at first the other day.I'll start off with a few more Thomas inks.The cone is one you don't see a lot.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Next up are a few more Carters. The clear cone is another ink you don't see a lot in the Carters cones.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

A few Higgins inks .


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

A few plain janes ,I like um anyway.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Some umbrellas


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Diamond inks


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Unmarked cones.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Undewood, Caws  ,Pauls and a Bixby


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

A few diffrent plain ones.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Unmarked cotton reels


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Fron across the waters.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Some color from across the waters.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

A few more from England.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Last one for the English inks


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

A couple of labeled Masters.One is a Congress Water bottle with a ink lable. I have about 40 more  plain or newer or odd ball inks I did'nt picture .Anyway Thanks for looking all and good luck to you all in finding and digging those bottle you dream of.
   Bill


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Some really nice inks there, Bill. I have sort of specialised in inks in my own collection, so I can really appreciate those.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

nice Bill, sorry to hear they are in totes though!  The congress water with the ink label is very cool


----------



## Brains (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

hey, you got a dessauers cone too... i found one of those at a yard sale once for $1.  
 nice collection eh


----------



## Dugout (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

We didn't have an inkling  []   you had such a nice collection!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

OK. Now your just showing off. [8D].  Amazing Mr. Bill thank you for taking the time to put on such a show.  Your collection is incredible!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 23, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

First thank you all for looking and your comments and kodos.Tigue I don't like having them put away but I've been in a state of flux you might say .I've been trying to move for almost the past two years but something always seem to get in the way of my plans .In fact I'am suppost to look at a home tomorrow.I was already to move to N.C almost two years ago but here I still sit.So I make the best of it trying to dig when I can and buying inks when I get the chance.Brain you got a great deal on the Dessauers cone.
 Thank agian all and good luck digging and finding.
 Bill


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 29, 2012)

EXCELLENT COLLECTION BILL!!!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 30, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*



> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> The congress water with the ink label is very cool


 
 You got that right!  Killer.


----------



## justanolddigger (Sep 6, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Nice inks Bill, thanks for sharing them. That David's White ink looks familiar [] 
 Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 14, 2012)

*RE: I found the other tote*

Yes Bill the truth is alot of my collection started out with great people from the forum and I thank you all.
  Bill


----------

